# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Prej cilës 'frike' vuani?

## AuGuSt_

Termi fobi ne fjalor: 
Frike e tepruar, irracionale prej disa objekteve, situatave, akteve ose
ose ideve.
Qe nga mosha e vogel frika eshte pjese integrante e jetes tone. Frika nga erresira, nga disa 
kafshe ose nga te panjohur. Sot psikiatret dhe psikologet ndajne: 
fobite e hapesires , (claustrophobie dhe agoraphobie), 
fobite sociale ?(te kesh frike te flasesh ne publik,te hash 
ne publik,te skuqesh) dhe 
fobite specifike ,qe rigrupojne gjitha frikat e perqendruara ne nje objekt ose ne nje situate unike, sic dihet frika ndaj kafsheve te vogla,merimangat, zhapiket, macet, qente, mijte,gjaku,avioniGjate shume kohe, keto frika kane bere per te qeshur. 
Por Psikiatret e kesaj kohe, i kane marre ne konsiderate keto te keqija.Shkaqet nuk jane shume te 
njohura dhe origjina e fobive eshte shume variabel. Ato munde te jene te lidhura me ngjarje 
traumatizuese te femijerise, te adoleshences ose raste frike te teje kaluara qe nuk humben me 
moshen.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Po fol mo plak ne gjuhen shqipe FRIK ca na flet me fjale deputetesh.

Une skam asnji hobish.

Aaaa po!! Friken ne kete bot ja kam vetem zotit.*

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> *Po fol mo plak ne gjuhen shqipe FRIK ca na flet me fjale deputetesh.
> 
> Une skam asnji hobish.
> 
> Aaaa po!! Friken ne kete bot ja kam vetem zotit.*



Plako jo HOBI po FOBI, nejse.


Une vallaj vetem nga vetja kam frike  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Failed Rapper

Te flasesh mbi konceptin e fobise, i thone qe te analizosh mbi 90% ta veprimtarise njerezore, sepse ne cdo veprim qe nderrmarim, kemi nje pejse te fobise, e cila (sadopak) influencon vendimet tona. Sidoqofte, fobite me te medha dhe me gjeresisht te perhapura jane:
Arachnofobia - frika nga araknidet (mirimangat etj)
Agorafobia - frika nga vendet e hapura
Acrofobia - Frika nga lartesia
Klaustrofobia - frika nga vendet e mbyllura
ofidifobia - frika nga gjarperinjte
ailurofobia dhe cinofobia - Frika nga qente dhe macet
fobia sociale eshte nje term qe perfshin brenda vetes shume dimensione. Analiza do te ishte e gjate, por shume shkurt, fobia sociale perfshin friken e perditshme me te cilen perballemi....
                            .... te pakten ky eshte mendimi im  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Julie

Acrofobia - Frika nga lartesia....

 por se kam fobi taman sepse here pas here me mbushet mendja te shkoj lart, por pune eshte qe...me dridhen leqet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## strano

Kam frike nga QENT edhe Gjarperinjte.

Me bejn zap, i kam pas frike qe i vogel prandaj akoma i kam frike.

----------


## Visage

Ahu, lene mos te filloj listen.

Une kam frike hijen time ti me thua fobite.

----------


## FIORE-DI-MAGGIO

Une kam frike nga  :majmun duke kercyer: injte  gjarperijte nga semundjet ne pergjithesi 
nuk e di nese hyjne ne fobi ose panik kur je ne makine kam frike se mos shtyp ndonje gje te gjalle..
kam plot po tani s'me vijne te tjerat

----------


## Studenti 2006

Vallahi une kam frike vetem ALLAHUN.

----------


## Darius

Pjeserisht akrofobik. Jam munduar ta eleminoj, madje jam hedhur dhe me parashute por se kam eleminuar komplet. Dy hedhje te tjera me parashute, nja dy scary diving me litar ne Wonderland dhe ja ku u be  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Visage

> Pjeserisht akrofobik. Jam munduar ta eleminoj, madje jam hedhur dhe me parashute por se kam eleminuar komplet. Dy hedhje te tjera me parashute, nja dy scary diving me litar ne Wonderland dhe ja ku u be


Me te vertete ke te drejte Darius, se edhe une e temptoj vehten, sepse dua qe mbase me del frika nese bej gjera te tilla sic thua ti, por jo, aty eshte akoma.  Po prap, I love t'i bej sepse kur ke frike ajo adrenalina rushes ne vena dhe ndihesh, nuk di si ta them, gjalle, me te vertete.  :Lulja3:

----------


## helene

Klaustrofobike, po s'ekzagjeroj, s'jam si ata qe s'hypin dot as ne ashensor, vetem se po te rri ne ambient te mbyllur per kohe relativisht te gjate me merret fryma.

----------


## donna76

une kur kam qene e vogel kisha frike nga xhaxhai im
vinte i shkreti nga larg dhe ishte me i miri nga te gjithe ..une ikja nga shtepia.
pastaj kam frike se mos bie nga krevati
 kam frike se mos me vjedhin canten (kjo eshte dhe pak mosbesim)
kam frike  te ngelem vetem...
kam frike nga avjoni(po s'ja them njeriut)

----------


## nausika

Une kam frike se mos me thyhen dhembet e pare. Biles sot me ngriu gjaku kur pa dashje kafshova nje cope pjepri bashke me pirunin. Mollet (pale pjeshket) e pres gjithmone me thike dhe jo duke e kafshuar. Dhembet i kam pike te dobet, dhe ideja e cenimit eshte e padurueshme (do shikoj nqs. na ndonje fobi kaq specifike  :ngerdheshje: )...po ma mer mendja qe po.

----------


## Santana

Une kam frike se po me rrahin ndonje dite e me bejne per 1 jave ne spital. frigohem nga merimanga shume dhe nga gjarperinjte

----------


## diikush

> Pjeserisht akrofobik. Jam munduar ta eleminoj, madje jam hedhur dhe me parashute por se kam eleminuar komplet. Dy hedhje te tjera me parashute, nja dy scary diving me litar ne Wonderland dhe ja ku u be


good job  :buzeqeshje: 

nje nga menyrat me te mira per te trajtuar fobite eshte (fatkeqsisht) perballimi me to, pra ekspozimi ndaj tyre .. ideja eshte qe duke u ekspozuar ndaj objektit/situates qe te shkakton fobine/friken, truri dhe trupi jot "meson" qe kjo frike eshte fiktive dhe asgje e keqe nuk te vjen nga ky objekt/situate frikesuese

fjala "meson" me lart referohet shume gjerave; reagimeve psikofiziologjike te trupit ndaj ketyre shkaktareve frikesues, gje eshte dicka qe nuk behet me komande, por ndryshohet gradualisht, etj

gjithashtu duhet permendur qe jo cdo fobi kurohet, varet nga lloji i fobise dhe personi, historia e personit etj


Per DJ dhe ata qe akuzojne pa ditur  :ngerdheshje:  - termi *fobi* eshte term klinik qe perdoret dhe ne gjuhen e perditshme, pasi i rreferohet nje lloj frike te vecante, dhe perdoret i tille ne shume gjuhe te botes, jo vetem ne shqip

----------


## Leila

Une kam fobi humbjen e lap topit, my life.
S'di c'do beja pa te... do jem si vejushe  :uahaha:

----------


## Rebele

Fobi kam qente- ato me 4 kembe, e?

----------


## Homza

Une kam frike baben, sidomos tashi qe ka lon ene duhanin, sguxo kush tr flasi nje fjal perpara tij. Na lvoroj ne shplaka!

----------


## Manci

Frikohem nga vajzat e mbara...  :ngerdheshje:

----------

